# Southwick Police Catch Suspected Drug Dealer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*







*

SOUTHWICK, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) - Southwick police believe they have taken a suspected drug dealer out of circulation. An ongoing investigation involving sales of illegal drugs led police to execute a search warrant at 13 George Loomis Street. Southwick police said they seized cash, $1,200 worth of marijuana, and various smoking devices. Police arrested Jerimie Hankins and charged him with possession of marijuana with intent to distribute.
 
Watch the video


----------

